# BIOS flasher club



## hat (Sep 16, 2007)

Some people flash thier video card's BIOS for higher clocks and/or fan performance. If you have done this, you are elidgeable. Include default settings and what you altered them to.

members:
*hat* - _flashed for 660/850 from 500/666_
*JrRacinFan* - _flashed for 480/460 from 400/400_ 
*DaMulta* - _flashed two x2900pro's into X2900XT's_
*Panchoman* - _flashed for fan speed_
*p o s pc* - _flashed for 535/720 from 500/660, fan speed, and voltage_
*Tigger69* - _Flashed for 688/770 from 575/648 and voltage_


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2007)

eVGA 7600GS here:

Stock: 400 core/400 mem /0 delta frequency

Modded bios: 480 core / 460 mem /-65 delta frequency 1.55v on the core/~1.8v on mem.

Card has a modded passive heatsink with a Thermaltake 80MM Smartfan 72cfm @ 4500RPM attached with arctic silver on the core. 42C idle/49C load after gaming for 1 hour.

PS: Core can be pushed up to 530Mhz. Memory can be pushed to 470mhz without a voltmod. Shader clocks do not apply I BELEIVE on this card.


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2007)

NO, shaders are 8 series and up on the nvidia side


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I was lil bit drunk when I posted that. I know about the shader clock on a 7 series card does not exist.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 10, 2007)

thats not true my 7800gtx uses somewhat of a shader clock


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

2 X HD2900PRO 1GB GDDR4

Both flashed into XTs


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2007)

I've flashed my x1950pro a few times, but right now I just have a custom flash for 100% fan speed, no other mods to it, since the X2 is pretty quiet at 100% and decently effective, it works out great!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2007)

What you mean Athlon? I get the same sensors for monitoring.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 10, 2007)

notice when my card hits 3d mode the geometric clock runs higher than the rest of the card


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i've flashed my x1950pro for some fan performance, does that count?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww  lol

pos is looking for his socket 370 club lol, he apparently forgot he was the owner of it lmao. am just scrolling through the clubs looking for good clubs to join lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

lol nty, already captain of teen club, and amd club, co captain of amd 3.0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

EVGA 7900GS KO 
Stock 
500mhz /660mhz
Shaders 20mhz
fan 20% 2D clocks 100% 3D clocks

modded 
535mhz/720mhz
shaders 28mhz
fan 50% 2D clocks 100%3D clocks
voltage 1.4v GPU and stock v-mem.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

hey hat, seems like this club is going up again, if you still want to get rid of this club, i'll take it off your hands if you want.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

come on hat don't let this club die... If you want to let it die pancho can open a new one and you can have a mod close this one.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

He should keep it alive or he could pm thermo and have him transfer the power to me. heard thats what happend when someone over at the amd clockers club got a little too power hungry and mods had to transfer his power to someone else for a while


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

You've got too much work on your hands right now.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

eh, not really, me pos and ben would be glad to take this club over in the case that you would like to get rid of it.


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

Naw, it's a rather small club, I'm sure I can easily manage it. Not many people flash video cards, and most of those that do don't care about clubs.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

so you're not gonna pull another post 11? 

also hat, open up this club to mobo bios flashing as well.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys, can someone help me flash my leadtek Xtreme 8600gts? All I want to do is increase the voltage slightly so I can overclock it a little higher...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that would be hat that could help out there.


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> so you're not gonna pull another post 11?
> 
> also hat, open up this club to mobo bios flashing as well.



No, everyone flashes thier motherboard, it's commonplace, this isn't.

Paulieg, what are you trying to increace? vgpu? I believe that is under the Voltages tab -> VID mode tab. I think Voltage 4 is 3D vgpu, 3 is 3D vmem, 2 is 2D vgpu, 1 is 2D vmem.

Edit-- Pancho, wanna delete your post #12 and #14 to prevent confusion? I'll get rid of #11 and #13.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

ket needs to be in the club..


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ket needs to be in the club..


Ket is busy screwing Jemma's brains out and preparing for the tidal wave.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 9, 2007)

I think so. I kind of need a "walk through" as I've never flashed a video card before. What voltage should I flash to help me overclock the core? What's a safe amount to increase the voltage?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

lol, ket's working on screwing jemma, unfortunantly it hasn't happend it....


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

Paulie, I've got a great guide in my sig. There is a drop down menu, I would just select the next highest voltage. DO NOT SELECT ?.? SETTINGS, and don't do it without expecting some high temps if you're using a stock cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2007)

X1950pro here flashed from

575mhz core to 648mhz
688mhz ram to 770mhz
vgpu from 1.35v to 1.4v

works fine with a vf900 on it.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 9, 2007)

hat said:


> Paulie, I've got a great guide in my sig. There is a drop down menu, I would just select the next highest voltage. DO NOT SELECT ?.? SETTINGS, and don't do it without expecting some high temps if you're using a stock cooler.



My problem is, I don't have a floppy anymore. Is there a windows based utility to do this? Would winflash work?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> My problem is, I don't have a floppy anymore. Is there a windows based utility to do this? Would winflash work?



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/743/NVFlash_5.33_for_Windows.html

that should work.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 9, 2007)

I just downloaded NVflash, but have NO idea how to use it to increase voltage.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

nvflash is just for flashing the bios i believe, you gotta edit the bios to increase the voltage and then flash the modded bios using nvflash. check hat's guide about how to mod the bios.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

if i would turn my shader down could i get a higher OC? Before i upped the shaders i could get 600mhz with a few errors but not many.Now i set it to 600mhz the video card hangs.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

the shader speeds are linked to the core speed. sort of like memory, so if your memory is very high and then you raise your cpu, the memory will be too high, but if you lower the memory and then up the core, but will go up togheter. so theoretically yeah, drop down the shaders and then up the core.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> the shader speeds are linked to the core speed. sort of like memory, so if your memory is very high and then you raise your cpu, the memory will be too high, but if you lower the memory and then up the core, but will go up togheter. so theoretically yeah, drop down the shaders and then up the core.



ok will do... The shaders are stock at 20mhz (i think) and i am running at 30mhz before the OC.Here is 3D mark 01 before lowering shaders lets see if i see a dif in score.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

imma put my money on the fact that you might loose a few points.


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

Windows flashing is nutoriosly risky. You can make a DOS CDROM and load the bios files off of the hard drive while in dos.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

i used ati win flash didn't really have much of a problem..


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

You were lucky.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> imma put my money on the fact that you might loose a few points.



your right.Same clocks 2 runs on both high and low 15mhz shaders low 30mhz high 
here is the low shaders


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

i didn't get higher clocks with lower shaders so i upped the shaders back up again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

I just learned that higher shaders can give you a higher score thats nothing you can poke a BIOS at lol .I am not going to tell my shades but all clocks are the same on CPU and GPU also V-ram and RAM.


----------

